# DriverPack just doesn't work anymore all of a sudden?



## RejZoR (Dec 2, 2016)

I've used DriverPack updater several times few weeks ago and now it just doesn't work anymore. Opens up and gets stuck at grey page with "DriverPack Solution" logo in the middle and stays there forever. What the hell? The updater is excellent because it finds tons of drivers, but this is so stupid and I can't figure it out. They have no contacts, their Twitter ac. never responded and their forums are in fringing Russian.

https://drp.su

I don't get it why it's not working anymore.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 2, 2016)

Wow people actually use them things huh.... I always thought they were crapware and their claim of 42m users is suspect to say the least as well as their other claims on the site, I'm assuming you used it for a laptop or older system where it's hard to find legacy drivers perhaps? as I can't see the issue with clean installing all drivers once from setup and updating as and when necessary...


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 2, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I always thought they were crapware and their claim of 42m users is suspect to say the least as well as their other claims on the site



It is, and the drivers it claims need updating are bogus too.  The program is a complete scam, just like all the other programs like it.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 2, 2016)

That's not true if you'd actually use the program. Like ever...


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2016)

Seems like a dead/unsupported program unfortunately.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 2, 2016)

Could be a number of reasons its not working, say for network related issues, I would imagine something to do with the provisioning or REQ/ACK on the server not responding correctly to clients. Could be a bad hop in between you and them. Could be their software is being dropped and they haven't announced it. I don't use this shit on any system I maintain or build...it's more unnecessary junk that gets in the way and takes up resources...no thanks. But maybe someone else that does or is willing to test it? Frankly its easy enough to locate drivers in so many cases, this kind of software isn't necessary in really any scope...and most devices come with a driver disc and usually Linux and Windows are pretty good about updating to at least stable drivers...though in some cases with W10 and old or EoL devices get unstable drivers.



RejZoR said:


> That's not true if you'd actually use the program. Like ever...



I tend to agree with @newtekie1 and @NdMk2o1o that these types of software are generally malicious. But I was able to confirm fellow Russian software company *Kaspersky confirms they're trusted*. Or rather the download package to install DriverPack is safe. They make no mention of the quality of the drivers it provides to users though. A quick Google about the quality of the software shows a very mixed bag with the repetitive common-sense "just download the vendor drivers and install them" which I absolutely agree with. But to each their own.

I cannot find confirmation that Microsoft endorses them, period.

Seems Webroot WebFilter doesn't trust it:






But then Barracuda's reputation system says its OK. Seems to be a mixed bag of results.

From what little I researched, it seems that most come to the consensus it bogs systems down, downloads unneeded files and drivers, and that most folks ditch it in favor of the standard install em' yourself or let the OS do it for you method. Seems that might be your option if you can't make it work any longer. Have you tried a different system for the sake of confirming it's not just an issue with your system? Have you confirmed any issues in event logs? Tried reinstalling the software? Tried uninstalling and deleting all related registry entries and then re-installing?

If you have issues finding drivers for devices, it's easy to search them out. Go into Device Manager, go to the unknown device and view properities. Then choose the Details tab, under Property choose Hardware Ids. Copy the second string (without the &&REV) and Google it. Usually you'll find what it is, then you can match that against the vendor's site and get the driver. Granted I'm assuming the only useful reason to have software like this on your system, maybe you just prefer to trust it to grab the latest and greatest. All the mixed bag reviews and results I've read about it, I'd steer clear.

Seeing they don't get back to you from any form of contact is also very telling to steer clear IMHO.



erocker said:


> Seems like a dead/unsupported program unfortunately.



Yep that is my feelings on it too. But it could be localized and maybe others are or aren't experiencing this issue.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 2, 2016)

if You download the ISO's   they are good for offline updating of retro systems where OEM Drivers may no longer Available
Never had any problems with their iso files ( no nastys no trojens and no virus included )


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 2, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> That's not true if you'd actually use the program. Like ever...



These types of "programs" have been around for 15+ years or so and anyone with an ounce of common sense and tech know-how stays away from them for a reason, quite surprised a seasoned TPU veteran as yourself would use a piece of garbage like this but I stand corrected as it's one of the first few lessons I learned way back when I was a noob but hey it's so awesome MS recommends them and they have 44m users according to their own published BS/stats on their website  

I'm still intrigued as to why you couldn't visit 4-5 websites to install CLEAN new drivers..... not such a chore is it?


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 3, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I'm still intrigued as to why you couldn't visit 4-5 websites to install CLEAN new drivers..... not such a chore is it?


I take it you have never done on site work with no internet on Site ?
It does Happen !!!!!


----------



## Kursah (Dec 3, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> I take it you have never done on site work with no internet on Site ?
> It does Happen !!!!!



This absolutely does happen!

Though quite rare anymore in this connected age...up this way there's still a lot of folks in the middle of nowhere with nothing or even super slow dial up...which is barely serviceable for web browsing anymore. 

Any good field tech/engineer should have a CD/DVD, ISO copy of driver disc, or directly downloaded drivers on USB flash or hard drives for what they're going to service, they've ID'd what they're going to repair with the client. Sometimes you can't always be prepared...but many times one can. I don't see how this software would really help with that aside from legacy hardware as you used as an example before. In those cases, if it is able to seek out good, legitimate drivers for them...it might be worth its weight in gold long enough to install software, install drivers, and remove software.

That's also why I have a cell phone that supports tethering, use some of my 4G to get the standard drivers to get the system running, which I've had to do a few times. If all else fails, then the system needs benched at the shop to allow for a proper Internet connection and driver install. To each their own with how they handle driver management for sure...but the tried and true method without extra software, used resources, etc. still seems the best method to me.


----------



## slozomby (Dec 3, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> I take it you have never done on site work with no internet on Site ?
> It does Happen !!!!!


its really rare for that to happen anymore, considering pretty much every smartphone can be used as a hotspot. when i get sent into the middle of nowhere to do work the site history will tell me what equipment is onsite so i can bring replacement parts and nessesary software/drivers.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 3, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> These types of "programs" have been around for 15+ years or so and anyone with an ounce of common sense and tech know-how stays away from them for a reason, quite surprised a seasoned TPU veteran as yourself would use a piece of garbage like this but I stand corrected as it's one of the first few lessons I learned way back when I was a noob but hey it's so awesome MS recommends them and they have 44m users according to their own published BS/stats on their website
> 
> I'm still intrigued as to why you couldn't visit 4-5 websites to install CLEAN new drivers..... not such a chore is it?



i know ninite is similar, but not "shitware" but then again it may be an "apples oranges" situation, because iirc ninite doesnt do Driver installles...

I steer clear of this stuff, to me its similar to "Download managers", and the likes...but thats just me...im SURE i do things others wouldnt do.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 3, 2016)

Ninite is nothing like this, it installs software to system default location and strips the original installers of adware. It's a downloadable package instead of a management software that scans your system. Not even in the same playing field as a driver installer that scans your system and has the capability to clog up some storage space with unnecessary files. Ninite is actually pretty clean, and has deployable options through AD which makes it quite nice. It's a good way to fast track a system deployment with some of the basic software, Chrome, FF, VLC, MBAM, Avast, Putty, FileZilla, LibreOffice, etc. Ninite is legit, this on the other-hand is very questionable.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 3, 2016)

you want SDI https://sdi-tool.org/

I deploy it on my shop servers so we can install drivers quickly on units the techs are working on. Have a pretty fancy script that auto updates it too!

Of course these are never 100% and odd machines that have custom chips you still need to go to the site for (looking at you sony), but its pretty good about atleast getting online. Have literally used this on thousands of unique machines.

EDIT:: To be clear I install this on my servers. I run the program from a fileshare to isntall missing drivers on the machines. (It is network and parallel friendly). I do NOT install all 40GB of it onto customer machines and have it "Check" for them on a regular basis. Instead I script the server to run updates from the program itself. (which isnt "Installed" on the server just plain file structure.)

SDI to date atleast does not isntall any third party "Crap" on machines. however on that flip I never actually install SDI ON the customer units.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 3, 2016)

bump for clarity.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 3, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> These types of "programs" have been around for 15+ years or so and anyone with an ounce of common sense and tech know-how stays away from them for a reason, quite surprised a seasoned TPU veteran as yourself would use a piece of garbage like this but I stand corrected as it's one of the first few lessons I learned way back when I was a noob but hey it's so awesome MS recommends them and they have 44m users according to their own published BS/stats on their website
> 
> I'm still intrigued as to why you couldn't visit 4-5 websites to install CLEAN new drivers..... not such a chore is it?



And yet you're preaching reasons to a "seasoned TPU veteran". I'm not looking for a justification to use this program, I'm asking how to get it working, because it doesn't load anymore like it used to.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 3, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> And yet you're preaching reasons to a "seasoned TPU veteran". I'm not looking for a justification to use this program, I'm asking how to get it working, because it doesn't load anymore like it used to.



Nothing I can see aside from a failed service. 

Have you confirmed on other PCs that the software acts the same as suggested above?

That might clarify if its your PC or their service for you...

Also fwir on Reddit and other places, folks seem to be ditching DriverPack for SDI as @Solaris17 suggests. You might consider following suit especially if DPs service is no longer consistent or running so long as you require the use of such a utility.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 3, 2016)

SDI is so clumsy to use even though it doesn't pre-check promoted apps...


----------



## Kursah (Dec 3, 2016)

Annnnnd how about testing DP on different systems??

Seems like @Solaris17 is able to effectively and professionally manage SDI. Maybe he can give you some suggestions to resolve your clumsiness issues with it.

Ultimately you could bypass any of your current headaches my manually managing your drivers.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 3, 2016)

I already do that for drivers that are clear with download locations and versions. Like graphic and audio drivers (be it Creative or Realtek). Ever tried looking for, downloading and installing the clusterfuck of Intel or for example or the like of Sigmatel? Relying on shit notebook vendor pages that usually get 2 driver updates in whole product life cycle or just stay with initial versions? Yeah, they may have a neat looking webpage, which just leads nowhere, offers wrong drivers and it's just shit to use. If you have an Atom platform, it's a nightmare to manage. X99 ain't much better.

I use these tools to fill in the gaps and update drivers which are nightmare to update. The rest I update manually because for those, I don't trust these updater (ie Creative drivers or graphic card drivers).

The reason why I'm asking here is because I did change connection to fiber optics which has some weird differences (security policies on ISP level) that might have affected the operation of online apps. All my systems are within this network so I can't tell if it's this or something else. It just looks like something is blocking it from loading because it doesn't update its indexes or something...


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 3, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> you want SDI https://sdi-tool.org/



The trouble with that, is you have to get the complete download off a dang Torrent crap! Usually, it downloads at some insane slow speed............Can take 2 or more days!!!!!


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 3, 2016)

There is also online version of SDi on their page which is few MB in size and only later downloads the drivers you need.

https://sdi-tool.org/download/

Here you go, use the SDI Lite. Internet connection is required for installation of drivers though! Use full only for systems that are offline.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 3, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> I already do that for drivers that are clear with download locations and versions. Like graphic and audio drivers (be it Creative or Realtek). Ever tried looking for, downloading and installing the clusterfuck of Intel or for example or the like of Sigmatel? Relying on shit notebook vendor pages that usually get 2 driver updates in whole product life cycle or just stay with initial versions? Yeah, they may have a neat looking webpage, which just leads nowhere, offers wrong drivers and it's just shit to use. If you have an Atom platform, it's a nightmare to manage. X99 ain't much better.
> 
> I use these tools to fill in the gaps and update drivers which are nightmare to update. The rest I update manually because for those, I don't trust these updater (ie Creative drivers or graphic card drivers).
> 
> The reason why I'm asking here is because I did change connection to fiber optics which has some weird differences (security policies on ISP level) that might have affected the operation of online apps. All my systems are within this network so I can't tell if it's this or something else. It just looks like something is blocking it from loading because it doesn't update its indexes or something...



Absolutely agree that some vendors like Intel, sigmatel, older hardware mfgs, even Realtek can be a pain...more with legacy hardware than anything. 

That's why I keep those drivers in my file server storage once I find them, in a file structure that allows me to find em again easily without the need to go online and search. That way the struggle for such issues is only occurring once in most cases...and if need be I can leave myself some notes if there's anything specific I need. To each their own on how they solve the hard to find and keep track of driver option though. 

What works for me might not work for you. And yes some drivers are a pain to find but its pretty rare to get totally defeated...though in those rare cases if a place like DP has the drivers then I can see a usefulness to it. Especially if you can keep the driver package so you don't need to keep running that extra software.

On the ISP front, sounds like you may have sourced your issue. Those kinds of details are more helpful early on in a thread rather than this late in the game but good info to know regardless...have you reached out to them to confirm if they've blocked any traffic from your location that was flagged for any reason? 

While I'm not willing to test DP for you, maybe someone else is. What else you could do to diagnose the issue is run a network protocol analyzer like WireShark and see if you can figure out which port and IP its trying to connect to. You might be able to get it handled soon enough!


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 3, 2016)

Kursah said:


> While I'm not willing to test DP for you, maybe someone else is.



Fired up a legacy Build (XP-pro and AGP)
Run the Drive pack up Dater prog 
Says Prog up to Date So for Me its working on this legacy Pc


----------



## Kursah (Dec 3, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Fired up a legacy Build (XP-pro and AGP)
> Run the Drive pack up Dater prog
> Says Prog up to Date So for Me its working on this legacy Pc



Well then it sounds like a network access issue. Thanks for being willing to do that!

Now if we can find what port and IP its looking at...Rejzor can attempt to make a request to his ISP. Or if he's got a VPN service test from that.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 4, 2016)

I mean, I just need to know if it loads for you guys beyond the initial grey screen with DriverPack text on it.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 4, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> I mean, I just need to know if it loads for you guys beyond the initial grey screen with DriverPack text on it.



Isn't that what @dorsetknob confirmed a couple posts ago?



dorsetknob said:


> Fired up a legacy Build (XP-pro and AGP)
> Run the Drive pack up Dater prog
> Says Prog up to Date So for Me its working on this legacy Pc


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 4, 2016)

Preferably anything with Windows 10 to be at least a bit relevant...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 4, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Preferably anything with Windows 10 to be at least a bit relevant...




Does this help?

W 10


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks. Now I know something is up on my end. Just need to figure out what lol


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 4, 2016)

Ok, routed my connection past my router and this way, it loads up fine. Now I have to figure out if it's router's fault or the way how my ISP configured the connection specifically for my needs...

EDIT:
Connected it the old way again and now it's working. w00t?! Probably because it launched fine once and now it works...


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 4, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Preferably anything with Windows 10 to be at least a bit relevant...


i did say i use it for legacy PC's (Retro Systems )


dorsetknob said:


> download the ISO's they are good for offline updating of retro systems where OEM Drivers may no longer Available



You Asked if it still work's   it Does  O/S does not MATTER


dorsetknob said:


> Fired up a legacy Build (XP-pro and AGP)



For non legacy Stuff  like Windows 10  you Go to the OEM SITE for Drivers and only use DPS if your trying to install legacy equipment where there are no win 10 drivers
under those circumstances it may find a driver that MAY WORK


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm back to DriverPack now that I've got it working again. SDI is not cool, failing to install drivers on my HP X2, installing them on my X99 made everything feel laggy for some reason. And it's just so clumsy. But with DriverPack, everything works snappy.


----------



## befreetech (Jun 23, 2019)

RejZoR said:


> I've used DriverPack updater several times few weeks ago and now it just doesn't work anymore. Opens up and gets stuck at grey page with "DriverPack Solution" logo in the middle and stays there forever. What the hell? The updater is excellent because it finds tons of drivers, but this is so stupid and I can't figure it out. They have no contacts, their Twitter ac. never responded and their forums are in fringing Russian.
> 
> https://drp.su
> 
> I don't get it why it's not working anymore.


drp.su is definitely NOT crap ware, though I know why those who haven't used it would believe so.

It's been a very convenient way to find otherwise hard-to-find-drivers and it's been working very well for me for years now.  You must run it in expert mode and simply un-select all of the software it would otherwise default for installation in automatic mode, -- then manually select the drivers you need / want.

I have also noticed for the last few months that on-line / web version of the installer gets to 99% on the driver installation cycle and then hangs up.  I've tried it on Windows 7, windows XP and Windows 10 so the problem is not system specific.  There's been development all along and recently it's become progressively problematic.

Note that there is an offline version of the installer that works fine so if you didn't know about that you may want to try that instead.  It can (or could) be downloaded via torrent or directly from drp.su.


----------



## er557 (Jun 23, 2019)

Welcome to tpu, but why necro a three year old thread??


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 23, 2019)

er557 said:


> Welcome to tpu, but why necro a three year old thread??


It may be necro, but it's still relevant, especially since there are so many dodgy driver sites out there. Some sites even ask for payment and others insist on 'other' rubbish to be downloaded, which is a definite no-no. I always go to the manufacturer first, but with many older laptops, LAN drivers for example, can give you numerous driver choices (Realtek, Intel etc), whereas PC motherboard drivers can be less complicated.
I've tried most of them over the years and am glad of the two suggestions mentioned here, since some laptops in particular can be very difficult to get up and running.
Slim Drivers is what I've been falling back on most recently, but I'll definitely give these two a try.


----------

